

In Hindsight... Infamous Tech Industry Predictions and Quotations - sz4kerto
http://www.techspot.com/article/754-tech-predictions-and-quotes/

======
sz4kerto
Maybe relevant: "No one wants to work with Microsoft any more. We sure won't.
They don't have any friends left" \-- - Philippe Kahn, Chairman of Borland
International, 1992

